# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  ~**~ Dream ~**~

## Miss_Sweet

[glow=gold:59d84ab3be] Dream...........makes all things possible
Hope..............makes all things work
Love ...............makes all things beautiful
Smile................makes all above work possible
Dream...
And as you dream,
Remember...
That only you can make
Your dreams come true.

Reach...
And as you reach,
Remember that...
Success takes time,
Devotion,
And sometimes a little
Disappointment.

Believe...
And as you believe,
You will find
Reaching gets easier,
Setbacks get
More manageable,
Life becomes
More meaningful.

There's a wonderful dream
Waiting just for you...
I know you can make it come true.
Have a Great Day Ahead!
 [/glow:59d84ab3be]

----------


## Quiet Whisper

another nice one miss sweet  :Smile: 
keep up the good posting :givefl;

----------


## Fairy

Nice  :Smile:

----------


## spicychilly

nice one >>>keep it up :1cool;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx all :blush:

----------


## Saba

hmmmm  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Iska matlab?

----------


## Aleena

very nice  :Smile:

----------


## rami

very nice post....keep on posting...

----------


## pinkyraja

nice sweety

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx 2 all :givefl;

----------


## desiman

subhaan allah....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Smile:

----------


## NInA

very nice poem....but

Dream..........."makes all things possible" 

ahhh..not agreed...

however, i don't have dreams :$...soo...

----------


## syeda

so nice sweety and its true  :Smile:  :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx  :Smile:

----------


## sunny4

I REALLY LIKE YOUR POETRY.

----------


## iqbal

hi salam
how ru 
i've read ur poetry
i like so much 
its really a nice 
ok any way im iqbal frm lahore aged19
bye keep going Allah hafiz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx every1 :givefl;

----------


## *Fatima*

very nice poem....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx :bg:

----------


## waffa

aray kya baat hai aap b poet nikli

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Aapko ab pata chala :whistle;

----------


## waffa

ji haan ji abi pata chala hai hume tu .......

----------


## Miss_Sweet

gud  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

ya ........lakin ache poetry kia karo not sad one 

khush rahe aur khush rakho .,........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i`ll try to be happy ...kabhi kabhi mushkil hota hai khush rehna...

----------


## waffa

kiun kia hoa kia koi problem tu nahe .........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm...no

----------


## waffa

zindagk main kabi koi aye na ruba aye koi tu phir koi jaye na ruba.................. :Frown:

----------


## samshaansari

Nice sweet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx :P

----------


## waffa

so sweet

----------


## sneha

very nice post keep it up :up;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx :givefl;

----------


## waffa

thnkz me na ....lolz  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u? 4 wot? :P

----------


## waffa

awaein.,.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha :P

----------


## waffa

hahah  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:ang9:

----------


## Khawar

very nice.. keep em coming

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

ohhhhh ... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya howa?

----------


## waffa

kuch nahe ji :Big Grin:

----------


## quintocent

You peeeeeeeps are really koooool

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u 2 :P

----------


## waffa

aray muje kah raha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

usne sabko kaha hai :P

----------


## Mr_cool

u r super.......
very nice post sweety..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx :wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

kia muskan laga rahe hain

----------


## Miss_Sweet

cum on..lets see wat ppl think abt it now :Big Grin:

----------

